# Cake Pops? No way, I got something better!



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

So I find my wife and girls making cake pops with this little griddle thing.

























It makes little balls of cake that you freeze and then put on a stick to decorate. Sounded interesting. When they were done I got to thinking, I bet I could do something fun with this thing.

out came the corn bread mix, a jar of jalepeno's and some creativity.


















I have named them the green eyed monsters :thumbup:








enjoy


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

hope you added the cheddar...


----------



## Boatgone (Jun 24, 2008)

gonna add jalepeno juice and cheddar on the next batch.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You sir have won my weeks allotment of internet points. Bravo, bravo.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

man you might be on to something


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow! What a cool idea! Thanks for sharing!:thumbup:


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

hell yea. damn those look good.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

those would be awesome with some chilli or lima beans...


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Sausage in the middle? Man, the possibilities...


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Oooh la la!
giving 'regular' hush pups a run for the $.


----------

